# Limbo-Land for inbetweeners!



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

i thought i would start a new topic for all us girls stuck in between! feel free to shout and scream


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

,

wanted to start a new place to post as i didnt want to put a dampener on all the girls going threw TX, still a bit  and im feeling pretty groggy today, more than lightly due to the amount of paracetamol ive been taking for af pain    ....
Had a great day at the in laws yesterday, spoilt me rotten with TLC.. bless. Anyone got anything planned over this weekend?? 
Im on the hunt this week for a pair of pink shoes for a christening next sunday... god mother to my little niece, got a lovely dress and just  the weather is going to be nice!

have a nice 

 Debby xox


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

anyone any plans for today?? im gonna have to lay low again, AF is killing me  ... cant wait till its away again. The sun is trying to get out so i may venture into the garden and do some weeding  boring i know! Well ive got tomorrow to look forward to, lunch with Loopybud and Lgs30  , just need to go easy on the calories, been eatting all the junk of the day this week, i was lucky enough only to put on 2lb over TX, but after my 2 stone weight loss... im heading for the next one now 

enjoy the bank holiday girls what ever your up to

 Debby xox


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Debby - wanted to post so you're not alone.  Can't wait for lunch!


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

morning all!!



Loopybud- thanks for adding to the Thread, it was fast becoming the mollycat thread there  cant wait to see you later for a good natter!

well news on me, im still kinda low, had another moody day yesterday and trying to hide it from my DP, dont know whats up with me  ... gonna start this new month off with a lot of PMA and try and snap out of this darkness ive fallen into   

  Debby xox


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey mollycat , just couldnt read and run will be on later to join ya     
come on girls were are yous all hiding


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

How are you girls?/

I emailld the rfc this morning to see if the list had gome down any  they still say its a year from signing the forms so im a bit gutted.

Fed up waiting and wishing the months wud go in quicker


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

,

Whats going on with the weather?? Its so warm but the sun is hiding   .... Hope it comes back before i go back to work next week   ....

Sweetchilli- hey hun, how you been? long time no see   ... my my how all these threads are quiet, defo need some action   

JillyHen- The RFC waiting list is a nightmare, hang tight and the time will fly by before you know it!!


----------



## JK32 (May 16, 2008)

Hey Mollycat thought I would join you on here, your looking a bit lonely lol!!!

Weather is gorgeous!! Sooooo crap being stuck in work!! I cant get motivated to do anything, hence why I am posting ;-)

Hi to SW and Jillyhen..

Not much going on with me... just having a good tiem to myself until tx starts again... had a hen weekend 2 weeks ago and a SATC2 charity night last weekend.. lying low this weekend as have a busy few weekends coming up.. My brothers wedding is in 5 weeks and I'm bridesmaid, really cant wait!!!

Any plans this weekend?

Jk xx


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

JK32- good to see you back chick, and thanks for posting, i was starting to think everyone was awol   
super weather   we are having, just want to see a bit more sun   !! Glad your doing okie and taking things easy before your next TX, enjoy your quiet weekend and up and coming chaos!!!   

Sweetchilli- get back here, you cant go AWOL again!!!    

Jillyhen- Any plans for the weekend??   

Loopybud- your professional pics on ** are gorgeous, any plans for this weekend?  

Roxy- Sunbeam- Tessykins- Ermintrude- if your looking in im thinking of you all   

well i bit the bullet today and   work, i start back monday   ... man i need to get me a good job!! For now im going to enjoy my weekend and chill, got my christening to look forward to on sunday, and my wee niece is gonna be a handful as shes 11 months and walking, she aint gonna want to sit still during the service   , still have to get a pair of shoes, i stupidly saw a nice pair and hummed and hawed about it and now its the pair i want... well some shopping therapy Saturday will do me good   


have a nice day girls... and all you lurkers get posting!!!!!!

Debby x


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

you trying fertility spells debby? i had a go with one off ebay but it didn't work (obviously!)


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

Wee Emma,

giving everything a go emma, fertility spell, vitamins, Aspirin, and got some pre seed too, if ya know of any old wifes tails let me know....   

good to see you posting again, hope your well, feel free to join in with my rants here!!!


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Helloooooooooooooo girlies.

Molly we've a wedding on Saturday   .  Happy shopping and enjoy Sunday.


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

good morning girls, finally the  has come out to play!! 

Loopybud- enjoy your wedding on Saturday, take plenty pf pics!! 

need to get my fake tan out today and give my self a tango... i really dont want lilly white legs on sunday  
Any of you any plans for today? Im gonna enjoy my last 3 days of freedom before im back to work again 

big hello to Loopybud, Sweetchilli, JillyHen, Jk32, and wee emma


----------



## JK32 (May 16, 2008)

Helllloooooooooo!! where is everyone??

What did you all get up to at the weekend?

I went shopping on Saturday to try and get my mum sorted with shoes, bag, accessorizes for my brother wedding in 5 weeks!! Thankfully I think we got sorted... Then had a BBQ and a few wee drinks on Sat night.. Yesterday did a bit more shopping and then relaxed rest of the day..

Molly I am the same, need to get the old fake tan on, feel like washed out dishcloth!! But have had it on for the last 2 weeks as i've been out so this weekend i had to scrub it all off for re-applying!! Hate that when it goes all yucky!! 

So how did you get on going back to work??

Loopybud - how did the wedding go?? class day for it!

Hi to Jillyhen, WeeEmma and SW

Trying to make my day in work go faster, but think i'm going to fall asleep!!

Chat later
Jk xx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i put fake tan on a week and a half ago to go to a wedding and i'm still trying to get it off   had to scrub my feet with pearl drops toothpaste cos they looked like they were covered in sand   

me and andrew got the same tattoo done at the weekend, to represent our tx journey - its a heart/ wings shape around a stylised mother and baby shape, with two wee feet at the bottom. i got it on my tum(ouch!) and he got it on his leg.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi girls

Did you all have a nice weekend?

Cant believe monday is over again thank god gad a horrendous afternoon soo busy.

I had a lovely weekend my sister was home from England and we where out on fri nite. My af came on fri evening and boy is it awful the pains have been horrendous so goin to see m doc on thur or i can ring the rfc and request a scan at the early morning clinics. Dunno what to do. 

Do you think i should go to my own GP ot attend thr rfc? Its just the trek to Belfast for a 30 min appt.

Hope you are well.

Jillyhen xx


----------

